# Cold smoking from the grocery store



## 00nothing (Nov 24, 2020)

So I’m looking for things that I can purchase from the grocery store ready to cold smoke to impart some additional flavour. Here is a list of things I had in mind.

cheddar
Mozeralla
Cream cheese
Premade kielbasa the stuff we buy here I don’t think has anything but liquid smoke in it I gotta go to the polish deli for the good stuff, do I take casing off or leave it on ?
Salt

Anything else I should be throwing on the grill this will be a short smoke as it’s my first test of a new tube and I’ll use dust. Temps here are going to be 3-4 degrees or around 39f. I’d like things I can eat same day


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 24, 2020)

00nothing said:


> So I’m looking for things that I can purchase from the grocery store ready to cold smoke to impart some additional flavour.


Butter.  Be gentle, and it wont take long.  Wonderful for scrambled eggs or garlic toasted bread.

Warm smoke:  Do a second smoke on some ham hocks, the ones that are labeled 'smoked' hocks. Then use the in some ham and beans.  Try Bologna.  It's already, ready to eat... add some extra flavor.


----------



## 00nothing (Nov 24, 2020)

Oooh I love me some fried bologna or as we call it here in Canada Newfie steak. Adding some smoke would be great.


----------



## OldSmoke (Nov 24, 2020)

Cheddar jack and Gouda are really tasty smoked. I just pulled a batch a few minutes ago. Three hours over apple using a smoking tray.

German sausage and hot dogs from our local independent butcher tastes amazing. I did some over hickory to an IT of about 180. Wow. They come out so juicy. I just did some of these while smoking a tri-tip this weekend. Great way to kill time. Beer is required.

Twice smoked hams are a good way to learn about your smoking tube. I get half hams since there are just the two of us. You will be surprised how good they are. Apple and pecan work well for our tastes. This time of year the stores are well stocked with hams.


----------



## JCAP (Nov 24, 2020)

I second the Gouda suggestion. One of my favorite cheeses to smoke.

You could also throw some nuts in the cold smoke too!


----------



## shaneyb72 (Nov 24, 2020)

I second the suggestion of nuts.
I smoke a lot of almonds.  I mix up the seasonings on them too.  Some faves are salt/pepper/garlic, Buffalo, or ranch.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 24, 2020)

Can also smoke sea salt,  paprika  or any other spices that come to mind

Ryan


----------



## no right turn (Nov 24, 2020)

I echo cheese, nuts and butter, and would add chocolate chips, sea salt, and hard boiled eggs  as items that cold smoke well. The chocolate chips for cookies (or snacking), the sea salt for seasoning things, and the hard boiled eggs to turn into pickled eggs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2020)

Ummm...You have a POLISH DELI and you buy Kielbasa from a Grocery Store!?!?
WHY???? Just playing around.
I would have to drive 3 hours to get to a Polish Deli so I have to make my own Kielbasa or the Grocery Store brand is it.
I would only go to the Polish Deli, if it wasnt too far...JJ


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 24, 2020)

Use the new smoke tube only.  Do not fire up the pellet grill (pooper).  Even with your Louisiana in cold smoke mode it will melt the cheese or butter.
Nuts can take higher temps and will smoke out just fine when you fire the grill even in colder temps.

Smoked products should rest at least a day before enjoying to let the smoke perfume. In home cured products, it completes the cure migration.
I have never tried smoking a cooked meat.


----------



## smokeybo (Feb 14, 2021)

00nothing said:


> So I’m looking for things that I can purchase from the grocery store ready to cold smoke to impart some additional flavour. Here is a list of things I had in mind.
> 
> cheddar
> Mozeralla
> ...


Kosher Salt


----------

